# Do you carry concealed? gdg



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The number of CHL carriers in Texas went through the roof when Obama took office. Just curious about RTF members...

SM


----------



## obadiah (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes. Everywhere it is legal.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes................


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Wife and I both getting it this spring.


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Here in WA, *non*-concealed (open carry) is also legal, without any kind of permit needed.



.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I added a poll....

SM


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

My cousin once looked at me and asked "Do you have a gun on?" I said, "I've got my pants on don't I?"

Lately I have gotten more lax. I always have a gun in my vehicle, but sometimes I don't walk around with it on. We have moved to a pretty sedate town. But when I go to Macon, it is locked and cocked baby!


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Maybe, Maybe not ... :wink:


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd love to have one just because... Getting one in California takes an act of congress and knowing A LOT of the right people. Can't wait to get out of here!! 

BHB


----------



## Dan Barney (Jul 18, 2010)

A few years ago a buddy and I were sighting in our turkey guns and as I approached the turkey target I drew my Sig from the small of my back and emptied the mag into the turkeys head. When I got back to the line my buddy said I have never seen you carry before. I quickly corrected him and told him he has never seen me not carry.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I first got my CHL in Texas back in 1998. Mostly because when you get stopped by a cop and show them your CHL that tells them you are a good person and will get you out of speeding tickets. I know for a fact that many cops will always let a CHL carrier off with a warning.

I got lazy and quit carrying on my person, but i always had a pistol in the glove box. Well last year I walked out of two guys breaking into my truck. They were in the cab of the truck and had the dash ripped off and were removing the DVD/Nav system. I chased them on foot and they were never to be seen again. If i were armed, they would have been in jail.

Since then, i carry a pistol just like i carry my cell phone or wallet.

SM


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Maybe a poll that is not "public" would get more responses from those not licensed.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had mine for 6 yrs I usually only carry in the winter when I can wear a coat or hoodie. But there is always a glock 26 with a small of back holster in any vehicle I'm riding in. And I don't go to states with no reciprocity laws. Unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually that ain't a pistol its.......

Prolly ought to just let that one lie.

Pardon the interruption regards

Bubba


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't. Not saying I will never get one but I don't think I will get one anytime soon. Not against those that do carry. To each his/her own regards.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

We just got our CHL this past Fall - figured better do it before, well you know...

I hope they pass the law that says all states must honor a CHL, just like they do a drivers license....

FOM


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Isn't the Federal Security Commission checking up on every blog post throughout the country? Nope, I'd Never even consider carrying a gun, especially loaded! They're all locked up in three different safes, Gun in one, magazines in another, Ammo in yet another!!! Wait I take that back I don't even own a gun!!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

I've had my license since 1994, and I always keep an gun under the seat of my vehicle. Whether or not I carry on person when I'm out, depends on where I am. I live in an area where you really don't have to worry about needing to be armed. If I have to go in towards Atlanta, I'm packing.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Only one way to find out .


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Always in my truck. A lot on my body.

In my truck if I need to put an alligator in a training program not to retrieve my dog.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Without getting into a pissing match, i'd like to hear from the folks that do not think civilians should be armed. I'm always interested to hear opposing philosophies.

My philosophy is simple... the people that you, or I, should be worried about carrying a gun are not going to go through the trouble of getting a license to do so. If the bad guys are carrying, so am I. 

Many studies have shown a drastic reduction in the crime rate when the good guys are armed. There has been a lot of talk about this very subject on college campuses, where concealed carry is allowed.

SM


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

FOM said:


> We just got our CHL this past Fall - figured better do it before, well you know...
> 
> I hope they pass the law that says all states must honor a CHL, just like they do a drivers license....
> 
> FOM


don't hold your breath Laniee. I hate to tell you what it's like in NJ to try and get a permit. You have to be an active or former LEO, or have a connection. The average citizen is SOL. 

but that doesn't make it advisable to mess with some of us


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Someone posted earlier about carrying a Glock 26 9mm in a small of back holster.

How do the rest of you carry? I realize there are many forums available on this subject, but i don't know the people on those forums and mostly don't care what they do or how they do it. 

I rarely carry small of back, it's just not comfortable, no matter how small the gun. 

I carry IWB at 4 o'clock on occassion, but 9 times out of 10, i carry in a pager pal. It's supposed to be used with a cell phone case or something like it, but i just leave the belt clip exposed.

Here's pics... Disclaimer to everyone.... STFU about my shorts. They are cool and you are mad because you are too old to pull them off.

The clip goes over your waistband and belt. Smooth side against your pants, gun side against your drawers. Sits low enough to bend with you when you sit. VERY VERY comfortable. The cross draw is not a super fast way to get to your weapon, but that is not of primary importance to me. Comfort (otherwise i wouldn't carry) is primary.










Shown with the Kel-Tec PF-9. Same holster will carry a 1911, or revolver, or LCP .380. I can switch out guns and always use the same holster.











The gun is on the left side of the picture, also my left, for right handed cross draw. It is 100% unnoticable through the clothes and i regularly forget i'm wearing it. You can sort of see the metal clip. I carry my phone in my pocket. But if i used a phone case, it would be better concealed.


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

An experience in 1984 in Ohio of being "stalked" before it was given that name: Had 2 tires slashed at the same time in the university staff parking lot where I worked; was followed home a number of times - afraid to stop at the house because I lived alone in the country so just kept driving back to town to friends' homes [no cell phone then]; attacked and thrown around in my own home previous to the tire & being followed episodes - all by the same man. No CC license available at that time in Ohio. Lived in terror for a couple of years until a girlfriend of mine called me at work one day. Told me that man was in the news - suicide by a shotgun in his mouth. Never thought I would have ever felt so good to hear such terrible news. I knew then that it was by the Grace of God he hadn't killed me earlier. All that said, finally moved to FL, got CC license here, learned how to shoot and won't hesitate to defend myself and will never be a put in that fearful position again - if I can help it. Always travel with the dogs, never park day or nite in an isolated area, always watch around me, live by looking back over my shoulder in unfamiliar places. I learned my lessons well - those kind of lessons you never forget.

So yes, I carry where ever legally I can and will do so till I take my last breath.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

oh yeah, don't leave home without it!

john mc


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Shane, there is a huge gap between your first two options on that poll. They are essentially "always" or "rarely" with regard to carrying on your person. I fall somewhere in between. My answer would be "more often than not on my person and always in my vehicle" which is closer to the first option than the second so I chose the first option in the poll. My carrying practices have nothing to do with the Obama administration. I've had a concealed carry license since 1988. Originally I bought it to protect myself from harassment from law enforcement and to allow myself to carry on the rare occasion. Back then the laws about carrying in your vehicle w/o a permit in Georgia were very muddled and two different cops would give you two different answers about what was OK and what wasn't. The laws have since been clarified (to the benefit of gun owners) quite a bit.



Shayne Mehringer said:


> I first got my CHL in Texas back in 1998. Mostly because when you get stopped by a cop and show them your CHL that tells them you are a good person and will get you out of speeding tickets. I know for a fact that many cops will always let a CHL carrier off with a warning.


I've never heard this might be of use. When they ask you for your drivers license, registration and proof of insurance, what is your excuse for presenting your CHL?



Hairy Dawg said:


> If I have to go in towards Atlanta, I'm packing.


My rule for going inside I-285 is "full tank of gas, fully charged cell phone and a loaded pistol." That is as close as I know how to be ready for anything.



DarrinGreene said:


> don't hold your breath Laniee. I hate to tell you what it's like in NJ to try and get a permit. You have to be an active or former LEO, or have a connection. The average citizen is SOL.
> 
> but that doesn't make it advisable to mess with some of us


I think she was referring to the attempts that have been made to pass a FEDERAL law that would require every state that issues concealed carry permits to recognize those permits from all other states. I don't know what the chances of getting that legislation passed and signed are with Obama in office, but the state of NJ would have no say so in the matter other than the votes from their congressmen.

This is something the NRA has been pushing for and something I think we've got a shot at getting, but it is probably going to require a Republican congress and president...not that there aren't Democrat congressmen who would support it because there are, but so many of the big city Dems are so liberal and the Dem presidential candidates of late just keep getting more and more liberal and anti gun that it is highly unlikely that anyone the Dems would nominate for president would sign such legislation. More and more states keep passing laws that are increasingly friendly to gun owners on this topic that I think we've got a shot at getting this thing passed, but I doubt we'll ever have the votes to override a presidential veto on it.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> I've never heard this might be of use. When they ask you for your drivers license, registration and proof of insurance, what is your excuse for presenting your CHL?


You have to present your CHL to a Texas officer. Until recently, they could cite you for NOT presenting your CHL, even if you are not carrying. They can no longer cite you, since you will be flagged when they run your DL, but it is VERY frowned upon not to present your CHL with your DL anytime an officer asks for ID.

SM


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

To my knowledge, it's Texas law to provide your CHL when asked for DL by public officer.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> You have to present your CHL to a Texas officer. Until recently, they could cite you for NOT presenting your CHL, even if you are not carrying. They can no longer cite you, since you will be flagged when they run your DL, but it is VERY frowned upon not to present your CHL with your DL anytime an officer asks for ID.
> 
> SM


Gotcha. I have only brought up the fact that I am a concealed carry permit holder to an officer one time and that was when I had a different vehicle and got stopped at a road block and had to go into the same compartment for my registration that my old 9mm was in. I didn't want a gun barrel in my ear so I told the officer I was a CC holder and that there was a pistol in the compartment that my registration was in and I was going to take it out VERY slowly and put it in the floorboard so I could rummage around in there for the registration. He seemed to appreciate the heads up and I didn't have to stare down the barrel of his weapon, so it was a win/win. I would bring it up any time I thought the officer might get a glimpse of my weapon, but other than that I hadn't considered it.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> ...i'd like to hear from the folks that do not think civilians should be armed. I'm always interested to hear opposing philosophies.


No, you wouldn't. You just want a pissing match.



> ...when the good guys are armed. ...


It's a question of who is a "good guy" - more specifically, who has the judgment to "pack heat" drunk in the bars, etc...

Hell, I don't trust a significant fraction of the folks speeding down the highways to use good judgment...


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

I marked other. I carry on a regular basis, but have started working my way towards rarely leave home without it. 

I carry an XD 40 in a Milt Sparks Versa-Max 2, IWB at about 4 o'clock.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*I don't have a CC and KS just had it come about in the last year. I have several friends that have taken the course and will probably at some time. I don't even carry in my vehicle unless I am hunting.

That has all changed in the past 6months. I have driven from Co to Mo to MN to TX to LA over the past 8 years or so and sleep in parking lots at Walmart or Gas stations and never thought anything about it. Get to the FT at 4 in the morning I am too tight to buy a hotel room so I just sleep in the truck. Majority of the time I have one or two of my children with me sometimes all 3. This past summer I woke up with the dogs barking and someone walking by the truck.....thought to myself.....might be a good idea to have something with me when I travel. Only handgun I had was a 44 that could be used as a club if I miss what I am aiming at....so talked to Santa and now when you see me at the FT's this year the Judge is riding shotgun!!!

Love Santa regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Bigdaddy (Jan 12, 2009)

My Public Defender(Judge) fits nicely on my ankle. If it comes down to it, I don't want to be or anyone around me to be killed because of me not throwing some lead. And if or when the S**t hits the fan, I want to ready. Some of you may remember the story of a lady that was killed inside a Denny's while it was getting robbed. She didn't carry her weapon in because they had signs up. If you carry properly, no one knows you have it. Now I'm not saying to break the law, I'm just saying.


Glock 31(357sig) WITH night sights for when those first five of the Judge has been used!:lol:


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Keith Stroyan said:


> It's a question of who is a "good guy" - more specifically, who has the judgment to "pack heat" drunk in the bars, etc...


Well I'm not sure I trust anyone's judgment when intoxicated...whether driving or carrying concealed or whatever.

I know all state's differ, but historically in Georgia you could not carry (even with a permit) anywhere alcohol was sold for consumption on the premises. This meant you could carry in a liquor store or grocery or convenience store, but not in a bar or even in a restaurant where alcohol was sold, even if you were not drinking.

Now our law has been changed and we can carry concealed (with permit) in places where alcohol is sold for consumption on the premises as long as the person carrying is not drinking, which is perfect for me. That means I can carry in a restaurant or sports bar since I won't be drinking anyway.

Honestly, your statement above sounds like you are grasping at straws for a reason to oppose concealed carry permitting. Are you aware of anywhere that it is legal to carry concealed while intoxicated/consuming alcohol?? IMO most concealed carry permit holders are extremely cautious about doing anything to jeopardize their status as a CWP holder.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I've had my CC for a good while. I wouldn't leave home without it;-)

I am at the indoor range at least once a week, great lunchtime activity and stress reliever!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

I've had to pull my pistol before in an attempted car robbery, if I never had it I would've been another victim...either without a vehicle and wallet or dead.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I carry concealed when the situation warrants it...cant carry to work or have one in the vehicle at work (technically),have had the shotgun in the truck when I am either on my way out of town or just coming into town..never unarmed when making cross country trips...the only thing that concerns me is that just because someone CAN get a CHL doesnt mean the SHOULD carry...there are a lot of irresponsible people out there, they leave their handguns in a car and are shocked when their car get broken into and their gun is gone and in the hands of a criminal


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I recently bought a S&W Bodyguard 380 for simple carry, it's a pocket gun. New holster came in last night looks like a wallet with a fake zipper across the top so you cannot see the gun while in your back posket.

My favorite is my 1911 with a Milt Sparks but there are to many times it's not practical to carry a full sized gun.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Don't trust myself to carry one, I've got to many mouths to feed and I'd shoot somebody forsure and end up in the whoescow.

Friggin ride your a$$ tailgaters make my blood boil regards :snipersmile:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a permit back when Alaska required permits. They changed the law and now you do not need a permit to carry.

However, it's a pain to carry, and I do not put myself in places I feel threatened. I'm out training all the time and I haven't felt threatened. I get on myself to keep a pistol in the truck but I don't. 

Hope I don't become a statistic.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I first got my CHL in Texas back in 1998. Mostly because when you get stopped by a cop and show them your CHL that tells them you are a good person and will get you out of speeding tickets. I know for a fact that many cops will always let a CHL carrier off with a warning.
> 
> I got lazy and quit carrying on my person, but i always had a pistol in the glove box. Well last year I walked out of two guys breaking into my truck. They were in the cab of the truck and had the dash ripped off and were removing the DVD/Nav system. I chased them on foot and they were never to be seen again. If i were armed, they would have been in jail.
> 
> ...


Question for you Shayne. It's easy to say they would have been in jail had you been armed, but if they would have fled on foot would have shot them? Does Texas law allow for the use of lethal force to protect property?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Troy B said:


> Question for you Shayne. It's easy to say they would have been in jail had you been armed, but if they would have fled on foot would have shot them? Does Texas law allow for the use of lethal force to protect property?


There is a big difference between buglary and robbery. Robbery is defined as the act of acquiring other person's property, with the intention of permanently depriving him of it, either by means of force or by threat. Burglary, on the other hand, is defined as breaking or entering somebody's property with the intention of committing a felony or theft - home or automobile.

Burglary, in the presence of the victim, would also qualify as a robbery. In Texas, according to my memory from CHL training, shooting someone that is fleeing from your home or vehicle, with your property, would stand up in court.

SM


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Texas must be different than most places. In many states you may use lethal force upon another to protect again death or serious bodily injury, but not against a property crime of any type - felony or misdemeanor. Law enforcement is not allowed to use lethal force to stop property crimes or even to stop a fleeing felon unless certain criteria is met. Texas may have a different twist on the private citizen poriton but the supreme court rulings guide law enforcements decisions.

I would be certain of the Texas law before squeezing the trigger on someone who poses you no articuable threat simply because they broke into your truck.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Wisconsin does not have conceal carry but with Walker in office it will happen soon. Once he gets this budget bill passed.....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> No, you wouldn't. You just want a pissing match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Texas, you cannot carry a weapon in places where more than 51% of their income is derived from the sale and on premise consumption of alcohol. Those places MUST be clearly marked with a "51%" sign and cite the Texas 30.06 law which prohibits concealed carry.

A "CHL good guy", in Texas, means you have passed an extensive background check, have never been convicted of a felony or serious misdemeanor and do not owe any local or state taxes... it also means you have passed a written exam and a field profiency test with the type of weapon you are licensed to carry.

I DEFINITELY don't trust the bad guys to use good judgement. I do trust myself to do whatever necessary to protect my family and my property. And if some allhose tries to steal my wife's purse, i'd like for her to be able to nicely ask for it to be returned - at gun point, with a red dot on his chest.

But in my heart of hearts... that bad guy knowing there is a reasonable chance my wife (and any other woman in the great state of Texas) is packing heat, I hope he will elect not to try it in the first place.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Troy B said:


> Texas must be different than most places. In many states you may use lethal force upon another to protect again death or serious bodily injury, but not against a property crime of any type - felony or misdemeanor. Law enforcement is not allowed to use lethal force to stop property crimes or even to stop a fleeing felon unless certain criteria is met. Texas may have a different twist on the private citizen poriton but the supreme court rulings guide law enforcements decisions.
> 
> I would be certain of the Texas law before squeezing the trigger on someone who poses you no articuable threat simply because they broke into your truck.


The KEY is when they have entered your home or automobile and you are present. They also need to be fleeing WITH your property - not just fleeing to shoot them while fleeing. 

In Texas, if someone breaks into your home, and you are present, you may shoot them. 

FYI... someone reaching into your open garage to grab your golf clubs constitutes the above and justifies the use of force to prevent the thief from being successful. 

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*A reporter did a human-interest piece on the Texas Rangers. The reporter recognized the Colt Model 1911 the Ranger was carrying and asked him 'Why do you carry a 45? "*
*The Ranger responded, "Because they don't make a 46."*


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The KEY is when they have entered your home or automobile and you are present. They also need to be fleeing WITH your property - not just fleeing to shoot them while fleeing.
> 
> In Texas, if someone breaks into your home, and you are present, you may shoot them.
> 
> ...


Texas is most definatley different then, especially in how their laws are written. I'll have to look it up, it should make for some interesting reading. Do you have the statute numbers that cite your comments? Regardless, as long as your comfortable with it and are certain your acting within it then more power to you.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Troy B said:


> Texas is most definatley different then, especially in how their laws are written. I'll have to look it up, it should make for some interesting reading. Do you have the statute numbers that cite your comments? Regardless, as long as your comfortable with it and are certain your acting within it then more power to you.


No i do not. I just renewed by license a couple months ago in a class where my wife took it for the first time and this subject was discussed at length. So i'm going from memory here.

I hope I never have to test my theory.

SM


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Troy B said:


> Texas must be different than most places. In many states you may use lethal force upon another to protect again death or serious bodily injury, but not against a property crime of any type - felony or misdemeanor. Law enforcement is not allowed to use lethal force to stop property crimes or even to stop a fleeing felon unless certain criteria is met. Texas may have a different twist on the private citizen poriton but the supreme court rulings guide law enforcements decisions.
> 
> I would be certain of the Texas law before squeezing the trigger on someone who poses you no articuable threat simply because they broke into your truck.


I don't know about most other states, but similar to what Shayne described in Texas, it is lawful in Georgia to use deadly force to protect your PROPERTY, not just your life. Not sure of all of the ins and outs of it and I'm not sure I'd trust that to OK me shooting someone in the back who was fleeing but you don't have to be in fear for your life or someone else's life in Georgia in order to shoot the offender.


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

sorry to hijack the thread...but what are you doing with the ND Bakken papers?

Curious in ND regards.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

toddh said:


> sorry to hijack the thread...but what are you doing with the ND Bakken papers?
> 
> Curious in ND regards.


Shaking my head in disgust. It's a pretty interesting read.

SM


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> A "CHL good guy", in Texas, means you have passed an extensive background check, have never been convicted of a felony or serious misdemeanor and do not owe any local or state taxes... it also means you have passed a written exam and a field profiency test with the type of weapon you are licensed to carry.



but does that background check account for the estranged husband, the jilted girlfriend , the prozac popping soccer mom,the road rage bigot, the closet schizophrenic.....having a clean record doesnt necessarily reflect one's mental stability or their ability to harness their rage in a pressure situation and them going postal...

I want people to carry, I also want violent criminals to be hung from a tree...I dont trust just anyone getting a CHL...a CHL doesnt necessarily mean they are a "good guy"


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> No i do not. I just renewed by license a couple months ago in a class where my wife took it for the first time and this subject was discussed at length. So i'm going from memory here.
> 
> I hope I never have to test my theory.
> 
> SM


Texas is one of many states to adopt the Stand your ground, or castle doctrine, without a duty to retreat clause for a homeowner. It should fall somewhere into there I would guess. Just a guess though.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

South Carolina you may also deadly force to protect your property, however in NC you can only use deadly force in protection of yourself or others from deadly force. I did not vote because then you would know if I carried or not.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> but does that background check account for the estranged husband, the jilted girlfriend , the prozac popping soccer mom,the road rage bigot, the closet schizophrenic.....having a clean record doesnt necessarily reflect one's mental stability or their ability to harness their rage in a pressure situation and them going postal...
> 
> I want people to carry, I also want violent criminals to be hung from a tree...I dont trust just anyone getting a CHL...a CHL doesnt necessarily mean they are a "good guy"


Correct... that's why i said a "CHL good guy".

There is also no waiting period in Texas - for any firearm, and since 2007, ANYONE can legally carry in their vehicle. 

As i stated earlier, i got my CHL in hopes of getting out of speeding tickets... i've actually carried on my person since i walked up on two guys breaking into my vehichle. 

As i also stated, crime rates are drastically reduced when the bad guys have concern that their would be victims are armed.












SM


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> We just got our CHL this past Fall - figured better do it before, well you know...
> 
> I hope they pass the law that says all states must honor a CHL, just like they do a drivers license....
> 
> FOM


There was a federal law passed some years ago where active and/or retired LEO's in good standing may legally carry concealed anywhere in the country. The problem was... States legislated what ammo was legal for out of state officers to possess. They basically gutted the law. Case in point... See quoted post below.



DarrinGreene said:


> don't hold your breath Lanieri hate to tell you what it's like in NJ to try and get a permit. You have to be an active or former LEO, or have a connection. The average citizen is SOL.
> 
> but that doesn't make it advisable to mess with some of us


Yep, Jersey passed laws that restricted the type of ammo you could possess to basically target rounds. Kind of F'ed up the whole spirit of the law. Not sure if any other states followed suit. 

As far as protecting property by use of weapon or DPF, it varies dramatically from state to state. My brother lives in Fl where they have something called the "Castle Doctrine" ( I believe that's the name). Basically it states that you have the right to protect your family and property and that a legally owned weapon may be used. If at any point you feel the safety of you or your family is in danger, you can use DPF. You have no obligation to flee / retreat etc. I believe this law extended to vehicles as well due to all the carjackings that were occurring. My home state is not as personal protection friendly as states like Fl and Tx.:-x

Danny


----------



## Tsangster (Dec 20, 2005)

HuntinDawg said:


> I don't know about most other states, but similar to what Shayne described in Texas, it is lawful in Georgia to use deadly force to protect your PROPERTY, not just your life. Not sure of all of the ins and outs of it ...


The ins an outs:

O.C.G.A. § 16-3-24
Use of force in defense of property other than a habitation


(a) A person is justified in threatening or using force against another when and to the extent that he reasonably believes that such threat or force is necessary to prevent or terminate such other's trespass on or other tortious or criminal interference with real property other than a habitation or personal property:

(1) Lawfully in his possession;

(2) Lawfully in the possession of a member of his immediate family; or

(3) Belonging to a person whose property he has a legal duty to protect.

(b) The use of force which is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to prevent trespass on or other tortious or criminal interference with real property other than a habitation or personal property is not justified unless the person using such force reasonably believes that it is necessary to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tsangster said:


> The ins an outs:
> 
> O.C.G.A. § 16-3-24
> Use of force in defense of property other than a habitation
> ...


THANKS!

SM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Howard N said:


> I had a permit back when Alaska required permits. They changed the law and now you do not need a permit to carry.
> 
> However, it's a pain to carry, and I do not put myself in places I feel threatened. I'm out training all the time and I haven't felt threatened. I get on myself to keep a pistol in the truck but I don't.
> 
> Hope I don't become a statistic.


Howard, not feeling threaten dose not equal safety....


----------



## Tsangster (Dec 20, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> THANKS!
> 
> SM


Keep in mind that this is the Georgia Code. Texas is probably different but shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> but does that background check account for the estranged husband, the jilted girlfriend , the prozac popping soccer mom,the road rage bigot, the closet schizophrenic, the flowery shorts guy.....having a clean record doesnt necessarily reflect one's mental stability or their ability to harness their rage in a pressure situation and them going postal...
> 
> I want people to carry, I also want violent criminals to be hung from a tree...I dont trust just anyone getting a CHL...a CHL doesnt necessarily mean they are a "good guy"


Atleast your not the "Closet Schizophrenic Guy"


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I would be violating our "Office Policy" if I did not carry. My boss the Sheriff, can not make us carry off duty, cause they would have to pay us every time we did. So it is HIGHLY ENCOURAGED... read between the lines lol. More or less I have my badge and a gun anytime I go anywhere, and assuming we are inside the county I work and live in, I have a extra clip and set of cuffs with me too. 

I have bumped into some very bad people that I have dealt with at work when I was off duty with the wife and kids. If something were to happen I would be ready. 

Here's the funny thing about it, the bad guys don't know or would never expect it.... But the wife is a much better shot then me! They might beat me, but she would handle business real quick! I love being married to a USMC sniper's daughter! He taught her right and always makes sure she is outfitted properly. Her current outfit is a Lady Smith .38 that she can find the X ring with every time.

I was recently in a training class at work where we were dealing with this exact issue. A concern came up that I will ask here....
How many of you that carry, also carry a extra clip? Not that you will need 30 rounds, but if that fire fight start and you get a stove pipe, or other malfunction that 2nd clip will be the difference in being carried in a pine box, or tucking your kids into bed that night. Just a thought.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Most of my travel is to and from work, so I don't carry there as I can't bring the gun into work and don't want to leave it in the car. When I am traveling with the dogs, I prefer to bring a shotgun along. I keep my Class I license updated so I always have the option to carry if I choose.

dawn


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I got lazy and quit carrying on my person, but i always had a pistol in the glove box. Well last year I walked out of two guys breaking into my truck. They were in the cab of the truck and had the dash ripped off and were removing the DVD/Nav system. I chased them on foot and they were never to be seen again. If i were armed, they would have been in jail.
> 
> Since then, i carry a pistol just like i carry my cell phone or wallet.
> 
> SM


Sounds similar to what happened to Marcus Luttrell when his dog got killed. Just a hunch but I am guessing he was carrying that night.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Tsangster said:


> The ins an outs:
> 
> O.C.G.A. § 16-3-24
> Use of force in defense of property other than a habitation
> ...


Great, so it all hinges on the definition of "forcible felony." Now I need that definition (according the the state of Georgia)...

It's like peeling an onion regards.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Eric Fryer said:


> I was recently in a training class at work where we were dealing with this exact issue. A concern came up that I will ask here....
> How many of you that carry, also carry a extra clip? Not that you will need 30 rounds, but if that fire fight start and you get a stove pipe, or other malfunction that 2nd clip will be the difference in being carried in a pine box, or tucking your kids into bed that night. Just a thought.


I must admit that I don't carry an extra clip. I've never had a stovepipe on anything but a shotgun that I can remember. How would a second clip affect my ability to clear a stovepipe jam?

I'm thinking if I ever need to use my gun it will be in self defense in the face of an immediate threat and if it jams then I'm probably already screwed unless I eliminated the threat before the jam.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

HuntinDawg said:


> I must admit that I don't carry an extra clip. I've never had a stovepipe on anything but a shotgun that I can remember. *How would a second clip affect my ability to clear a stovepipe jam?*
> 
> I'm thinking if I ever need to use my gun it will be in self defense in the face of an immediate threat and if it jams then I'm probably already screwed unless I eliminated the threat before the jam.


there are some theories that in the event of a stovepipe or ammo malfunction to drop the clip in favor of a fresh one while clearing the weapon

or the internet answer is the reason you carry a second clip is to allow you time to get to your long gun


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

HuntinDawg said:


> I must admit that I don't carry an extra clip. I've never had a stovepipe on anything but a shotgun that I can remember. How would a second clip affect my ability to clear a stovepipe jam?
> 
> I'm thinking if I ever need to use my gun it will be in self defense in the face of an immediate threat and if it jams then I'm probably already screwed unless I eliminated the threat before the jam.


Fight to win, Fight to win! If you think you are "probably screwed" then you already are. If you are prepared to win and survive no matter what occurs in a fire fight you will. 

It's the $hitbag or you... but someone will be home with the family.

I was just using a stove pipe as a example. There countless reasons a 2nd clip could be neccesarry. We often train where we will hand in all of our clips and the range instructor, he then loads them for us. He will place 2 dummie rounds somewhere in the 3 clips. When you get to the dummy round the gun "Malfuctions"... Rack Rack Rack, new clip back in the fight.


----------



## Tsangster (Dec 20, 2005)

HuntinDawg said:


> Great, so it all hinges on the definition of "forcible felony." Now I need that definition (according the the state of Georgia)...
> 
> It's like peeling an onion regards.


May want to review GA carry laws as well. SB308, passed into law last June, changed many things - including the drinking while carrying law.


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> *Shaking my head in disgust.* It's a pretty interesting read.
> 
> SM


Hijack again...

Lost opportunity? Environmental disaster?


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Doc E said:


> Here in WA, *non*-concealed (open carry) is also legal, without any kind of permit needed.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thankfully so. Those rattlers are going to be running skeee-ared of me and my .38 special this year! 

I have been advised by several to get the concealed weapons permit, however. Haven't done so yet.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

They dont think the following will pass the Colorado Senate!

I dont understand WHY NOT!!

http://coloradoindependent.com/74311/in-colorado-concealed-carry-for-everyone


Constitution already gives us the right to keep and BEAR arms!!

Whats the problem??

Gooser


----------



## krockhold (Feb 21, 2011)

U.S. CCW Carry Concealed Reciprocity Map

http://apps.carryconcealed.net/legal/reciprocity.php

useful tool if you're traveling and wonder what state your license is good in.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

In SC you say " I thought I was in mortal danger". I just texted my Criminal attorney to see if you can protect yourself on your property, if you feel your life is in danger. I know you can if they are breaking in the house.

I have a shotgun, and would use it. A guy I dated told me there is no point in owning a gun if you won't use it.

I do not have CCL, but I plan to get it this summer. I can not carry it unless I am traveling, as I teach. I think I can get special permission but will ask.

A lot more of my friends are getting them, and the local place says women are a growing part of their business.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I carried when I lived in the Northeast.. Scary place. I never left the house without my 38.

Once I moved to Texas I was still paranoid and carried. But anymore my truck dog will do more harm to an intruder then me with my "Saturday night special".

When I travel out of state I do take it, "just in case". 

Angie


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

WI has open carry I'm planning to go to MN to get the CC.


----------



## Mackenzie (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes I usually do here in PA


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Usually I carry. We just got back from Hoss's Steak and Sea House, just in case my steak wasn't dead I was ready to take the moo right out of it. 

45ACP regards.


----------



## scott furbeck (May 28, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Without getting into a pissing match, i'd like to hear from the folks that do not think civilians should be armed. I'm always interested to hear opposing philosophies.
> 
> Shayne: Not opposing, but to me you need to be more than a good guy to carry.. Here's a few questions/statements I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tsangster (Dec 20, 2005)

D Osborn said:


> In SC you say " I thought I was in mortal danger". I just texted my Criminal attorney to see if you can protect yourself on your property, if you feel your life is in danger. I know you can if they are breaking in the house.
> 
> I have a shotgun, and would use it. A guy I dated told me there is no point in owning a gun if you won't use it.
> 
> ...


Check out H.3292
http://www.scstatehouse.gov/sess119_2011-2012/bills/3292.htm


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow! Who would have thought?


----------



## BOGART62 (May 25, 2006)

As the old line goes "Why do you carry a .45? " "Because I can't carry a .46". Can never be too careful it's there when you need it.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The number of CHL carriers in Texas went through the roof when Obama took office. Just curious about RTF members...
> 
> SM


What a timely thread....I just applied online yesterday, got my 2 passport style pics made, set my appt. for fingerprinting next Wednesday and will be scheduling the class next week.

CHL is on my mind.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Cowtown said:


> What a timely thread....I just applied online yesterday, got my 2 passport style pics made, set my appt. for fingerprinting next Wednesday and will be scheduling the class next week.
> 
> CHL is on my mind.


Let me know where you are taking the class. Sgt Keith Mcguire did ours in downtown Ft Worth. $100 and they did everything from the application to photo to fingerprints. 

From application to licence in hand was about 40 days.

My cousin, who is a swat sniper and certified tactical pistol instructor is partnering with me to set up a chl class on the Northwest side of town and in Mansfield. I'm applying for my instructor permit right now. The class we took had 80-90 people in it. Nice pay day for the instructor!

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks to everyone that contributed to this thread, even Brother Stroyan. And thanks to the ARMED services who continue to fight for our rights and freedom to have a discussion like this.

I think I missed a post where someone asked if you'd want people to know you are carrying and the simple answer is, of course. If you were a bad guy, would you prey on the person whom you know is armed or seek out someone defenceless? My pistol is like a fire extinguisher... I'm not expecting a fire, and neither are you, but I think it's smart to be prepared just in case.

Shayne


----------



## Rocketman88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Waiting on mine to come in the mail!


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

I voted 'other'. I don't carry the weapon...Taurus "Judge"...but have it in the car. I have a loaded shotgun in my house closet. I also have a "popper" single shot and a .22 dog training pistol in the Sub. Both are capable of live ammo, but are rarely used for that.

The Judge is loaded with .410 #4's. Also has a box of 45's along side if needed. The .410 loads are only good for close range...inside 15 yards. The 45 shells will reach a smidgeon further.

Fortunately we live in a state where most folks 'carry' in their cars and especially in their pickups. And it's rare to hear of any of those "back-window" rifles in the rack being stolen.

Getting the license was simple enough...just walked into the sheriffs office, filed out a brief questionnaire, paid $10, and was given a copy of the approved license. About 2 weeks later, they actual credit-card-sized license, fully laminated, was received in the mail...good for 7 years.

UB


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Correct... that's why i said a "CHL good guy".
> 
> There is also no waiting period in Texas - for any firearm, and since 2007, ANYONE can legally carry in their vehicle.
> 
> ...


Actually, if you look at the statistics, the states that don't allow CC have a trend of even lower crime then the states that allow CC.

For those that say Wisconsin has open carry (but not CC), don't all states have that? Isn't that part of the 2nd Amendment? In Wisconsin, I would expect a police officer to come and question me and issue a disorderly conduct charge and maybe take me to jail for having a pistol on my hip. Why? Because a bunch of people would be calling 911 on their cells to say an armed man is walking down the street (my apologies if this is considered thread jacking).

Live in Wisconsin, so I cannot CC, regards. (Will explore it when Gov. Walker gets it passed, but the wife will not like it.)


----------



## Bigdaddy (Jan 12, 2009)

LokiMeister said:


> Actually, if you look at the statistics, the states that don't allow CC have a trend of even lower crime then the states that allow CC.


Where did you get these?


----------



## Lily'sPal (Jun 16, 2009)

Here in Illinois we do not have CC. The great STATE, I mean city, of Chicago is the driving force behind many of Illinois' gun laws. There is momentum building to pass CC here in Illinois and I would be at the front of the line to get one, and yes, I would carry.

In Illinois, if you have a gun in your vehicle, it must be in a case and unloaded. If someone were trying to hurt you, by the time you got it uncased, loaded and ready to use, it would be too late.

If you were to have a gun in a public place, free ride in the back of a police car.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I would be careful of what you say on a public BB. In the event you actually end up in a gunfight and come out on top, everything you say to anyone, post on a BB, bumper stickers on your car, etc. will be used to determine intent. even cocking the hammer could be used to determine intent.

be very careful when discussing this matter at any time.


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigdaddy said:


> Where did you get these?


From Freakonomics by Levitt and Dubner. Page 134: "When other scholars have tried to replicate his (John R. Lott Jr of 'More Guns, Less Crime') results, they found that right-to-carry laws simply don't bring down crime." This book explains that the reduction in crime is a direct result of the Wade V. Roe ruling that allows abortion.

Not interested in discussing abortion rights, regards.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Let me know where you are taking the class. Sgt Keith Mcguire did ours in downtown Ft Worth. $100 and they did everything from the application to photo to fingerprints.
> 
> From application to licence in hand was about 40 days.
> 
> ...


If you taught it wouldn't it be a two day class?


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Keep it a secret but in Alaska you don't need a permit to carry concealed. 
Just need to let a cop know you have a gun if he approchs to talk with you.
Got ta like that. Duckdon


----------



## minnducker (Jan 29, 2010)

After reading all posts on this thread, 2 important things to remember - 

1) The second ammendment 
2) Do a google search on "sheep sheepdogs wolves" . It's a long read, but puts things in perspective.

I'm guessing most folks on here are sheepDOGS, so poll sample is very biased.


----------



## Gary Bryan (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking at taking the class at the end of the month.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

subroc said:


> I would be careful of what you say on a public BB. In the event you actually end up in a gunfight and come out on top, everything you say to anyone, post on a BB, bumper stickers on your car, etc. will be used to determine intent. even cocking the hammer could be used to determine intent.
> 
> be very careful when discussing this matter at any time.


Very wise advice


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Don Lietzau said:


> Keep it a secret but in Alaska you don't need a permit to carry concealed.
> Just need to let a cop know you have a gun if he approchs to talk with you.
> Got ta like that. Duckdon


So.....
Are you saying Alaska is just like the 14th state? The only state other than Texas, and well before Tejas. To stand as it's own republic. Vermont!!!
And yes we still have a law from wayyyyyyyy back stating that we all are required to BE armed. No CC permit required. And a truck FULL of guns.
Always.;-)




.


----------



## 2 Fowl (Mar 6, 2008)

BHB said:


> Getting one in California takes an act of congress and knowing A LOT of the right people. Can't wait to get out of here!!
> 
> BHB


I agree...

2Fowl


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

I wish I could get my conceled carry permit but in NC (probably every state but not sure) I can not even apply for the permit. Here you have to be a citizen to get a CCW permit. I have been in the US (LEGAL) for almost 40 years and I think it is a crock that I can't legally carry conceled. The only things I can't do (that I can think of at the moment) that a citizen can is vote, carry conceled, and there is a couple more but too early to think of them. I have paid taxes ever since I started working, I had to sign up for the draft when I turned 18. I can buy, sell handguns and longguns but can not legally carry concelled.

Is every state like this?


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

I used to carry everywhere until my son. Now I have a 17 month old and one on the way. My pistols are gone with a few exceptions that sit in my safe. I'm not risking my son getting a hold of one. But I Fully support CC and will again when my kids are older.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

In July 2005, a young man stuck a gun through my open truck window in an attempt to carjack me; he failed and failed miserably, and wound up spending 3 years in prison and 2 on probation. At the time, I was not prepared to defend myself because I was not carrying. I used the best weapon I had available at the time and that was my 6,000 pound truck which leapt to life and got me completely out of harm's way. Years of self defense training also provided me with the ability to guide the weapon away from my body. The perp bounced down the side of my truck as I sped off. A quick call to the police with a complete description ended with his arrest a short time later. 

Since that time, I have obtained a concealed pistol license (CPL in Michigan) and I carry whenever I can. My younger son has his CPL, and my older one will be getting his soon courtesy of Dad. He is getting married this year and will need to protect his young family so Dad is buying a private wedding gift; a Kimber of his choosing, the required NRA based CPL class, and the requisite license fees.

I cannot carry at work nor can I have a weapon in my vehicle based on policy so I follow that policy. I carry just about everywhere else except where it is illegal by law which includes arenas, hospitals, venues where seating is over 2,500 occupants and establishments where liquor or beer sold by the glass is the primary source of income for the proprietor (think bar). Further, I cannot carry and consume alcohol as the standard BAC is 0.02 which is a couple of swigs of beer. Some of this will change when new laws are passed, but the alcohol laws will not and that is as it should be. There is no room for weapons and alcohol, period.

I am a strong advocate of carrying concealed and I'm very firm in my conviction that all eligible citizens should be allowed to protect themselves and their loved ones as necessary. The bad guys have no qualms about sticking a gun in your ribs so why should you not be allowed to protect yourself? There is a great amount of truth to the statement "when seconds count, the police are only moments away". Anyone who thinks otherwise is just kidding themselves. There are roughly 38 - 40 states which provide carry reciprocity but it is best to become familiar with the laws of the states you plan to travel to and through before carrying concealed there.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

boykinhntr said:


> I used to carry everywhere until my son. Now I have a 17 month old and one on the way. My pistols are gone with a few exceptions that sit in my safe. I'm not risking my son getting a hold of one. But I Fully support CC and will again when my kids are older.


I was a young dad at one time too, and can understand your concerns, but I am also a big believer in gun safes including a bedside safe which can be programmed to a given combination or recognizes fingerprints (yes they have those). When my carry weapon is off of my body, it goes into the bedside safe, no exceptions. 

My sons never had access to my weapons, and when they got old enough, were trained to respect them. One day my son informed me that he accidentally found the hiding place for the spare safe key. I asked him if either of them had accessed the safe. The response was no, and I asked why. I was told that any curiosity they may have had was overcome by the fear that I would be furious with them for disobeying my orders. Sometimes, a healthy fear of dad is a good thing.


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

In Kentucky I have a CCDW permit which is not just for firearms. Its for any concealed deadly weapon such as switchblade knives, nun-chucks, etc.. We also have the Castle Law which allows the use of deadly force if you feel your life is in danger in case of a home invasion or car jacking. When at our Florida home I have a 20 gauge semi-auto shotgun not only for protection but mostly for snakes.
To answer the poll, I'm somewhere in the middle between the first and second selection. I usually carry depending on where I'm going and what I'm doing and what part of town I'm going to. I sure don't carry when at the beach.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I added a poll....
> 
> SM


 
"I got a Gun, a Knife and a Blackbelt in *******"


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

"Guns kill people like spoons made Rosie O'Donnell fat"
- Arthur unknown


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I've hosted 2 CCP classes at my farm because I have friends who are licensed to teach them, so I have the completion certificate but have never submitted the paperwork to get my own CCP. I probably will get it when I get the right handgun.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Julie R. said:


> I've hosted 2 CCP classes at my farm because I have friends who are licensed to teach them, so I have the completion certificate but have never submitted the paperwork to get my own CCP. I probably will get it when I get the right handgun.


What are you looking for in a handgun?


----------



## Crihfield (May 6, 2009)

I have my permit and carry everytime I leave the house. Here in Tennessee we have the option to carry openly or concealed. Mainly concealed carry for me but have openly carried.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

CanAmMan posted


> Here you have to be a citizen to get a CCW permit. I have been in the US (LEGAL) for almost 40 years and I think it is a crock that I can't legally carry


Hmm. 

Some years back I was offered a job in the US that would require me to become a long term resident. For me that would imply applying for citizenship; I couldn't see how I could live in a country, enjoy it's way of life, rely on it's protection, and play my part in it's society whilst all the time professing an allegiance somewhere else. 

One of my my reasons for turning the position down was I'd taken an oath pledging my loyalty to someone other than Uncle Sam, and I don't think you can serve two masters. 

Had I done so of course I would be in a position to apply for a CC, which of course I can't do in UK!! 

Eug


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

If I had the money to apply for citizenship I would.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

CanAmMan said:


> If I had the money to apply for citizenship I would.


Gonna guess that there are other reasons besides monetary ones that you didnt apply for citizenship during your 40 yrs of residence ...but carrying a CCW and voting are both privileges not absolute rights, if either was of any importance or priority you would have gone thru the steps of naturalization yrs ago


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I would if I could but I live in Illinois.......enough said.


----------



## mattoleriver (May 21, 2005)

Bigdaddy said:


> Where did you get these?


Bigdaddy, 
here's a start. I'll leave it to you to sift through the numbers. Does not look to me like any state has all the answers.
http://www.census.gov/compendia/sta...nt_courts_prisons/crimes_and_crime_rates.html

George


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

16 people here actually voted that :
_"No. I do not think civilians should carry firearms on their person."_

Do people actually believe that or did they hit the wrong button ?



.


----------



## Doug Grant (Dec 12, 2005)

Shayne and Scott wanted to hear from the 7% of people who don't believe in CC....
First of all, I have nothing against handguns; at one time I owned six of them. But in Canada, the only permit you can get to carry a handgun is from your place of residence to a registered pistol range. And it must be carried in a locked case and locked in your trunk. 
In my 80 years of working and travelling all over Canada and many of the States, I have only once felt the need to have had a handgun, and that was when I was accosted on a lonely back road in PA on my to train with Cal Barry in Ohio.
If I were living in the USA I would probably carry, but there doesn't seem to be any need for anyone to carry in Canada.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Doug Grant said:


> Shayne and Scott wanted to hear from the 7% of people who don't believe in CC....
> First of all, I have nothing against handguns; at one time I owned six of them. But in Canada, the only permit you can get to carry a handgun is from your place of residence to a registered pistol range. And it must be carried in a locked case and locked in your trunk.
> In my 80 years of working and travelling all over Canada and many of the States, I have only once felt the need to have had a handgun, and that was when I was accosted on a lonely back road in PA on my to train with Cal Barry in Ohio.
> If I were living in the USA I would probably carry, but there doesn't seem to be any need for anyone to carry in Canada.


Typical mugging in Canada:

Criminal:
Excuse me sir I seem to have run somewhat low on Methamphetamine and need to acquire more but I lack funds. May I please have your wallet, watch and anyting of value that you currently have with you.

Muggee:
Oh! you poor dear! Unfortunately I have just come from the local Hockey game and spent all my ready cash on Beer and bad bets. Here is my card though if you would like to stop by the office tomorrow I'll have laid by a plentiful store of ready cash that I can give you to help support your unfortunate habit. 

Criminal:
Well thank you kind sir I shall be there.

God Save the Queen regards

Bubba


----------



## Bob Glover (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife and I are getting out CCW permits soon; I don't want us to have weapons in our cars because she's a teacher and in AR it's a felony to have a firearm on school property; sure as the world, one of us would leave it in a car, get caught somehow and we'd be screwed. She will be retiring soon and that will change. *Everyone* who carries should have a permit--the legal troubles you would be in if you used one and didn't have it would be too great. Many of my friends carry concealed pistols; the smart ones have permits.

Not to hijack this thread, but what do most of you carry?


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

*Doc* posted


> 16 people here actually voted that :
> _"No. I do not think civilians should carry firearms on their person."_
> 
> Do people actually believe that or did they hit the wrong button ?


I confess I found that an odd use of words too; I'm a civilian right enough and not allowed to carry concealed either, but by golly I toddle around with firearms often enough. 

In truth living as we do in a rural area with next to no crime I don't feel the need to carry (though I dearly want the right to do so) but at night in my old home town of Birmingham, a firearm would be a considerable comfort; I was a tidy hand with a Bren but they are not too easily concealed! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-CfuvCHq4I

Eug


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I think I missed a post where someone asked if you'd want people to know you are carrying and the simple answer is, of course. If you were a bad guy, would you prey on the person whom you know is armed or seek out someone defenceless? My pistol is like a fire extinguisher... I'm not expecting a fire, and neither are you, but I think it's smart to be prepared just in case.
> 
> Shayne


That really depends Shayne on the situation. If I am the bad guy would I rather know who is carrying and take them out first or does the bad guy worry about the element of surprise and not knowing who is carrying. I will lean towards the element of surprise. Thats why they call it concealed. If you want to advertise then wear it on the outside. You have that right in many states if you do have a CCL.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have always been of the impression that "advertising" you are carrying is giving up a tactical advantage. In other words you are telling a determined bad guy/terrorist "shoot me first!" YMMV.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

GulfCoast said:


> I have always been of the impression that "advertising" you are carrying is giving up a tactical advantage. In other words you are telling a determined bad guy/terrorist "shoot me first!" YMMV.


I tend to agree. For this reason, I am not interested in wearing a jacket that says NRA on it, or a Glock T-shirt, etc. If I am ever in a situation (God forbid) where I need to defend myself or family with deadly force, I want the other guy to be surprised when my weapon comes out.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Maggiesmaster said:


> My wife and I are getting out CCW permits soon; I don't want us to have weapons in our cars because she's a teacher and in AR it's a felony to have a firearm on school property; sure as the world, one of us would leave it in a car, get caught somehow and we'd be screwed. She will be retiring soon and that will change. *Everyone* who carries should have a permit--the legal troubles you would be in if you used one and didn't have it would be too great. Many of my friends carry concealed pistols; the smart ones have permits.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread, but what do most of you carry?


Kimber 1911 Pro Carry HD II with an 8 shot magazine in good old "it's silly to shoot twice" .45 ACP. You won't know it's on my person because I use an Adams IWB holster that holds it tightly to my body at the 5 o'clock position. 

Advice: go to a shooting range which rents guns by the hour and give several a try to see which weapon platform and caliber fit your needs. The .45 , 10mm, and the .357 magnum might be too much for some. The .38 Special snubbies are way too much for a lot of people based on recoil alone. I'm fine with recoil but I've also been shooting a long time and also started off my hunting life with a sawed off 20 gauge single shot that kicked like any Holland and Holland express rifle. I've also loaded .44 magnum rounds which would make Dick Casull's knees buckle. Extreme recoil tends to lend itself to flinches and a non-existent second shot. 

Follow the laws of your state regarding CPL/CCW and don't be one of those who disobeys the law. Hopefully you live in a shall issue state so the process flows in weeks instead of at their whim and fancy. 

Check your state laws regarding what can and cannot be done with concealed carry on school grounds. In Michigan we are forbidden from carrying concealed on school property and in the buildings, but this does not include our cars in the parking lot if we have a CPL. This is where a good tethered lock box comes in handy.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

GulfCoast said:


> I have always been of the impression that "advertising" you are carrying is giving up a tactical advantage. In other words you are telling a determined bad guy/terrorist "shoot me first!" YMMV.


You have hit that right on the nail head!! I carry most everyday except where it is illegal. When I say illegal I mean like in Washington DC illegal. If you are carrying properly no one will know you are carrying. I'm not going to leave the defense of myself and my family up to others. I'm not fanatical but neither am I a sheep. My wife also has her CCW permit and my son and daughter regularly shoot with my wife and I.

I carry a S&W M&P 45ACP in a Raven Concealment Systems IWB holster. My wife carries the same weapon but in the compact version. Although she usually keeps it in her purse.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Watrdawg said:


> I carry a S&W M&P 45ACP in a Raven Concealment Systems IWB holster. My wife carries the same weapon but in the compact version. Although she usually keeps it in her purse.


Great choice. I have the same in .40 S&W but had a trigger job done on it to remove the creep and grind of the "Pro" trigger.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 7, 2005)

Always carry never tell.


----------



## MMalone (Apr 8, 2009)

Tsangster said:


> Keep in mind that this is the Georgia Code. Texas is probably different but shouldn't be hard to find.


Shayne you need to read Chapter 9 of the Texas Penal Code which I am sure you can find on line. It will give you instances where deadly force is authorized. Also the law has changed on when a person may carry if they do not have a CHL in the state of Texas. The law is now quite a bit more lenient than it was a few years ago. I have been a cop 16 years and will say that I never go anywhere without a gun.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Where I live their is little need to carry but when I lived back east it was a different story. I usually have gun in the truck but where I live their is really no need to have one with me all the time. Watch now I will go to the store and get robbed. I have 40 S&W Tactical that lays under my pillow and goes on road trips with me. I use to have a 20 Gauge Auto that road around in the dog truck with me when I was down south. I shot flyers with it. It also saved my but when some drunk ******** came to the kennel pissed off cause they wanted to breed one of their dogs to one of are stud dogs and they hadn't been able to get in contact with the guy i was working for. I scared them off with that twenty and was glad I had it.


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2010)

Always! G23 on my side as I post.

Not only do I carry every day I'm also a personal protection and CCW Instructor.


----------



## Dog Pro (Apr 9, 2008)

Guess,i'll never tell,nor will you know,as it should be


----------

